# downhill question -- no critique



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Most are downhill as they grow, and most do grow out of it.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Some grow out of it and some never do. Do you have any idea of what the parents are like? If they are downhill then most likely the foal will be. If they are even or uphill, the most likely the foal will even out as well - but never a guarantee.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

One of my QH's did not outgrow the downhill part till about 6, another outgrew it at 4 

Most do outgrow it eventually, occasionally some do not.


.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

At 16 months, she's in what we call the "yearling uglies" and growing very fast. One day, she'll be so butt high that she'll look like she has a sway back and her ribs and hips will all of a sudden start showing a lot. Then her front end will catch up or mostly catch up, and she'll fill out again. Just when you start thinking, "Ooooo KAAAAAY, that's not a bad looking horse after all.", she'll go butt high on you again. It'll be worse if you try to show her during this period. Breeders always say, "Look at them at 3 hours, 3 days, 3 months and 3 years." After they hit 3 they're mostly grown and she'll start levelling out, filling out and getting her full grown looks.


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

Cat said:


> Some grow out of it and some never do. Do you have any idea of what the parents are like? If they are downhill then most likely the foal will be. If they are even or uphill, the most likely the foal will even out as well - but never a guarantee.


Her grandparents? Are famous - never seen her parents - I am new to horses

Sire was smart asa lynx
Dam was gk cuttin cat

Thanks for the reassurances
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

It's a common myth that all horses go through a downhill stage when growing up and grow "out" of it. More often than not, I've yet to see a youngster growing consistently downhill....ever even out.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

GotaDunQH said:


> It's a common myth that all horses go through a downhill stage when growing up and grow "out" of it. More often than not, I've yet to see a youngster growing consistently downhill....ever even out.


You must not have seen a lot of horses grow up. I've raised over 100 foals, and I would guess that at least 90% of them were downhill the whole first 2 years of their life, with the other 10% leveling out now and then, although still downhill most of the time, and not a single one of them is "downhill" as an adult.

If you look hard enough, you will find there is always a reason mother nature does what she does - and thus a reason why horses grow as they do. Being downhill is normal for young horses until their necks lengthen and mature, at which time they level out. Anyone that has watched and laughed at a foal or weanling trying to graze can easily see why.

Some horses, of course, never level out, but they are the exception rather than the rule - unless they are bred to be downhill...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Agreed, at this age, she'll spend much of her time downhill and probably gangly and maybe fugly along with that LOL.

Some look like you could build a professional ski resort on the slope from their hips to their withers sometimes. Like Face said, unless they are bred to be downhill (had downhill parents), then they'll most likely grow out of it.

Holy wow, for being new to horses, you sure picked out a well bred one! I love her lines and would love to see some pictures of her....downhill or not .


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

My gelding has Docs Lynx on his dams side and he's slightly butt high.....never stopped him from winning a few classes:wink:


----------



## ktrolson (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm not sure how true it is but I read somewhere why speed bred QHs are butt high. It said it is easier to get a quick start with more weight in the front. When they take off quickly the front end doesn't come off the ground as high, thus losing a fraction of a second (think of a motorcycle taking off doing a "wheelie"). Makes sense to me but like I said, not sure if it's true.


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

smrobs said:


> Agreed, at this age, she'll spend much of her time downhill and probably gangly and maybe fugly along with that LOL.
> 
> Some look like you could build a professional ski resort on the slope from their hips to their withers sometimes. Like Face said, unless they are bred to be downhill (had downhill parents), then they'll most likely grow out of it.
> 
> Holy wow, for being new to horses, you sure picked out a well bred one! I love her lines and would love to see some pictures of her....downhill or not .


thanks smrobs --- i didn't really pick her out -- i picked out a 6 year old mare that came with tack and the girl wouldn't sell me the mare unless i agreed to take the filly --- i did not even see the papers on her until a week after she was in my pasture

and you get 50 bonus points for using the word fugly --- i lol'ed


----------

